# Avery sporting dog towel water absorber



## Langeandrew12 (Jan 5, 2015)

Has anyone bought one of these and do they work better than a regular towel?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Buy a Sham-Wow, that is the best.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mike W. said:


> Buy a Sham-Wow, that is the best.


agreed walmart has the same thing in the auto detail area in the same container as the avery dogsorber for $7-8 i have the dog shorber cause it was given to me and then a cheap walmart sham wow in my blind bag for when it is cold and the dog has not be moving for a bit.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry have to disagree! Definitely like the Absorber (Car supply dealer) or the Dogsorber (Avery) pull water from the dog better than the sham wows.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Got a couple of the Avery's from an event a few weeks ago and really like them. Sure keeps the side of the truck cleaner when putting them in the topper after water.


----------



## k2uvls (Jun 8, 2015)

sham wow work well.


----------



## 1goodog (May 3, 2013)

*Avery Dogsorber-smart buy*

I won an Avery Dogsorber. Then, I purchased 2 more.$10 on Amazon. Best dog drying towel available including regular towel. Wet the dry towel-ring out - start drying your dog. When it fills with water-ring out again. Repeat. Great year round. Helps me dry 2 active water loving goldens. Although I have a Mud River (Boyt) double barrel mat** for the rear deck of our SUV --the Avery towels make a big difference.

Sham-Wows are for cars -not my dog or yours. The fact they are cheap and Walmart sells them doesn't make them a good product. Unless your dog was made by GM and needs to be waxed---actually---just NO!


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

I like mine, use it all the time when I want to leave right away and not stake them out and stand around waiting for them to dry.


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

Love them. Plus Avery is a big supporter of the dog games.


----------



## gaustin (Apr 7, 2013)

dwayne padgett said:


> love them. Plus avery is a big supporter of the dog games.


x2  .......


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

I picked up an "Absorber" today (for SUVs) at Walmart. It seems like a giant thin sponge.

How do y'all store these? Do you fold them back into the tube after they dry? 

I would buy Avery dog version, don't see them for sale anywhere.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

mitty said:


> I picked up an "Absorber" today (for SUVs) at Walmart. It seems like a giant thin sponge.
> 
> How do y'all store these? Do you fold them back into the tube after they dry?
> 
> I would buy Avery dog version, don't see them for sale anywhere.


Renee, they should be put back into the tube moist. Yes, i figured they would mildew too but they don't. If they dry out completely, they will crack.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Raymond Little said:


> Renee, they should be put back into the tube moist. Yes, i figured they would mildew too but they don't. If they dry out completely, they will crack.


And if they do end up smelling a bit "mildewy" .... Throw it into the washing machine!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks, Raymond.


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

mitty said:


> I picked up an "Absorber" today (for SUVs) at Walmart. It seems like a giant thin sponge.
> 
> How do y'all store these? Do you fold them back into the tube after they dry?
> 
> I would buy Avery dog version, don't see them for sale anywhere.


https://www.averysportingdog.com/asd-dogsorber


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Raymond Little said:


> Renee, they should be put back into the tube moist. Yes, i figured they would mildew too but they don't. If they dry out completely, they will crack.


They also don't work completely dry. If that happens dip it in water & wring it out.

I clean mine in mild bleach solution (rather than waiting for the washing machine.)

My dogs love the rub-down, too.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Keith Stroyan said:


> They also don't work completely dry. If that happens dip it in water & wring it out.
> 
> I clean mine in mild bleach solution (rather than waiting for the washing machine.)
> 
> My dogs love the rub-down, too.


Guess I'm doing it wrong since mine hasn't been washed in ten years.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

mitty said:


> How do y'all store these? Do you fold them back into the tube after they dry?
> 
> I would buy Avery dog version, don't see them for sale anywhere.


They are the exact same thing, so unless Avery is cheaper (doubtful) don't buy it. Wait long enough and someone will give you one.

Don't let them get totally dry. They should be put in slightly damp. If they do dry out, you wet them and ring them out. Usually that fixes things but if they get totally dry for a long time they can crack and fall apart.

If they get mildew or too nasty, washing machine works great. The more you use them, the less likely they are to get mildew, though. I have several in the dog truck and in the house. They certainly suck up a lot of water.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

We use the absorber from Wal Mart all over the house!

1 in every vehicle to dry off cars after a wash. 
1 in the showers to dry of tile after a shower.

1 for Flinch! Hers is Pink!
Scotty (the terrorist aka achmed!) has one also,, but I dont think he has ever gotten wet!! 

follow the directions, roll them up and put them back in the tube wet!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Welp I'm a Convert.

After 2 weeks using the Absorber, never once did I resort to your basic towel, and my dog has been much drier.

The key seems to be the storage.

I am pretty sure I bought one of these a year or two ago, it got dried out and even re-wetting it was no help. So the key is to not let it get dried out. The Absorber I bought from Walmart had no directions about storage, etc., thank God for RTF.

I really like this product now that I know not to let it get dried out.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

My Wally World version hasn't quit working after being dried out a few times over the many years I've had it. When it does, I toss it in with the wash, and its ready to go again after.


----------



## shademtn (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice to keep in the truck as a spare when you have nothing else to dry dog with.


----------

